# ABC SoCal apprentice drug test



## Sammf1 (Oct 22, 2020)

How long after the interview do they send you to take drug test ? I don’t do drugs but I drink, might sound silly but do they check for alcohol ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A breathalyzer works for booze.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

If they tested for alcohol no painters would be allowed to work


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> If they tested for alcohol no painters would be allowed to work


I was told I wouldn’t reach contractor status until I was a divorced alcoholic.

Seems to be the norm from my experience with too many contractors. My belief is it stems from not charging energy ugh to cover your expenses, pay yourself a salary, and make a profit.

if all is ****... might as well drink the day away!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If you are an apprentice and you are worried about how your drinking habits might affect your chances of a job, it is time to quit drinking. A waste of money, not good for your health, and a DUI can end a career.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Good question. I do not know if the local does a urine screen for alcohol, but there is one and it can be quite sensitive.
I was reading somewhere that some alcohol screens can detect alcohol use for up to a month!
I was very surprised. Had no idea they had a test like this.

Alcohol is legal and should be no reason for job discrimination. Now testing for alcohol on the job is something I support as this is the last place anyone should be drinking or using drugs.
If you do not take drugs I can see no reason you would fail a pre-emplyment drug screen.


----------

